# Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006



## Klaus S. (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Boardies |wavey: 
postet doch hier bitte alle Termine von Brandungsveranstaltungen für 2006 rein. 

DANKE


*14.01.06* Naggencup von den "Nachbarn"
www.naggencrew.tk oder KONTAKTIERDING

*03.03-06.03.06* Königsfischen des DMV (nur für "geladene" Gäste)
www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de

*18.03.06* Daiwa-Händlercup 
(nur für Daiwa-Händler und deren Mannschaft)

*24.03.-26.03.06* Gemeinschaftsfischen vom DMV 
www.deutscher-meeresangler-verband.de

*01.04.06* Exori Martins Cup 
Mega-Angelcenter Martins oder 040/6777929

*14.04.06* Insel Cup

*07.10.06* Pro-Tack Event mit U18- und Ladies-Cup
PRO TACK Andreas Thürnau
Göttinger Straße 47, D - 31029 Banteln
fon: 05182 - 960173 fax: 05182 - 960174 
info@pro-tack.de

*04.11.06* Fehmarn Cup
www.asvwestfehmarn.de

*02.12.06* Großmann Cup

*16.12.06* Eis-Cup (der letzte) 
info@dsangelsport.de


----------



## Micky (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

*Termin: *


*01.04.2006 - Exori Martins Cup 2006*
(Nein, das ist kein Aprilscherz)

Anmeldung im *Mega-Angelcenter Martins* unter 040/6777929

*Anmeldung als PDF* (rechtsklick, Ziel speichern unter)

*@ KlausS:* Du "heimlicher" Mitleser  |supergri


----------



## JunkieXL (5. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

könnt ihr auch hinschreiben wo die stattfinden und wie man sich anmelden kann? thx


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



			
				JunkieXL schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr auch hinschreiben wo die stattfinden und wie man sich anmelden kann? thx


 
Für den Naggencup mußt du mal bei den Nachbarn fragen (meeresangler.com) ob der überhaupt für Nichtnaggen gedacht ist. Der Daiwa-Hädlercup ist nur für Daiwa-Händler (wie der Name schon sagt) und deren Kunden (mußt also mal bei den Angelgeräteverticker nachfragen). Die anderen Veranstaltungen sind meist frei für "Jedermann" und von denen werden sich dann auch hoffentlich hier die Kontaktadressen nachlesen können. Dann gibt es noch einige Veranstaltungen vom DMV aber von denen gibt es noch keine Termine. Vom Exori-Martins-Cup steht ja schon alles drin. Das ist wohl im Moment eine der besten Veranstaltungen |bla: :m :m :m


----------



## Agalatze (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Naggencup mußt du mal bei den Nachbarn fragen (meeresangler.com) ob der überhaupt für Nichtnaggen gedacht ist. Der Daiwa-Hädlercup ist nur für Daiwa-Händler (wie der Name schon sagt) und deren Kunden (mußt also mal bei den Angelgeräteverticker nachfragen). Die anderen Veranstaltungen sind meist frei für "Jedermann" und von denen werden sich dann auch hoffentlich hier die Kontaktadressen nachlesen können. Dann gibt es noch einige Veranstaltungen vom DMV aber von denen gibt es noch keine Termine. Vom Exori-Martins-Cup steht ja schon alles drin. Das ist wohl im Moment eine der besten Veranstaltungen |bla: :m :m :m


 
na klar gibt es schon termine...
3 bis 6.3.06 königsfischen vom dmv
24/26.3.06 Qualli
14.4.06  insel cup
4.11.06 fehmarn cup
2.12.06 großmann cup


----------



## mb243 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

@Klaus S:

Gute Idee! Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor !??? |supergri 

Also :

Letzter EIS-CUP / Flensburg!!!

Hallo Leute!

Am 16.12.2006 findet der letzte EISCUP statt.
Unbedingt vormerken!!!!

Kontakt:

DS Angelsport-Center
www.dsangelsport.de
info@dsangelsport.de


----------



## Pete (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

am daiwa-cup nehm ich dieses jahr auch teil...hoffe, einen großen teil von euch dort wiederzutreffen...


----------



## mb243 (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

*3.Pro Tack Event "Surf"
+"U18" und Ladies CUP
*​


Termin: *Samstag, der 7. Oktober 2006
*

Treffpunkt/13.00 Uhr: *„Seaside Lounge“  Hohwacht *


*Veranstalter/Anmeldung:* 

 PRO TACK Andreas Thürnau
 Göttinger Straße 47, D - 31029 Banteln
 fon: 05182 - 960173 fax: 05182 - 960174 
info@pro-tack.de

weitere Infos bald unter:

www.pro-tack.de


----------



## Micky (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



			
				Klaus S. schrieb:
			
		

> Für den Naggencup mußt du mal bei den Nachbarn fragen (meeresangler.com) ob der überhaupt für Nichtnaggen gedacht ist.


*Hinweis: |wavey: *

Bekannte/Freunde der Naggencrew sind dabei auch Herzlich Willkommen. Um Übersicht zu haben wer außer den üblichen Verdächtigen alles kommt, bitte auf KONTAKTIERDING klicken und BESCHOOOID geben!  #6


----------



## Toffee (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

@ Klaus

Kannst du der Übersichthalber die Veranstaltungsnamen mit Datum in den ersten Beitrag aufnehmen?So hat jeder  Interessierte erstmal eine Auflistung und je nach dem für welche Veranstaltung er sich interessiert , kann er ja den Tread durchstöbern.

Gruß Toffee


----------



## sunny (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Hinweis: |wavey: *
> 
> Bekannte/Freunde der Naggencrew sind dabei auch Herzlich Willkommen. Um Übersicht zu haben wer außer den üblichen Verdächtigen alles kommt, bitte auf KONTAKTIERDING klicken und BESCHOOOID geben!  #6




14.01.06, da kann ich leider nicht, aber vielleicht am 01.04. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mich da schon wieder auf Aeroe rumtreibe.


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



			
				mb243 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee! Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor !??? |supergri


 
Finde die Idee von *DIR* auch toll und deswegen hab ich sie nochmal für 2006 aufgegriffen :m


----------



## Agalatze (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

pro tack ist www.pro-tack,de 
und fehmarn cup ist www.asvwestfehmarn.de


----------



## Toffee (6. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6 

@Klaus

Echt 1 a**


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Micky (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

Kann dieser Thread vielleicht mal obene FESTGETACKERT werden, dafür kann dann der 2005er nach unten wandern !

Ist morgen nicht auch PUNSCH CUP, oder wurde der jetzt nochmal/wieder verlegt???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Januar 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Kann dieser Thread vielleicht mal obene FESTGETACKERT werden, dafür kann dann der 2005er nach unten wandern !
> 
> Ist morgen nicht auch PUNSCH CUP, oder wurde der jetzt nochmal/wieder verlegt???


Kann ich machen aber nur wenn es ein reiner Info Thread wird und nicht das Gelaber überhand nimmt.


----------



## catmann (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

Tach auch

Ich habe gerade den Termin-Kalender für das Brandungsjahr
2006 gefunden#6 #6 #6 #6 

Ist vielleicht noch beim EISCUP was möglich für mich und meinen 

Großen:k :k |jump:


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*



catmann schrieb:


> Tach auch
> 
> Ich habe gerade den Termin-Kalender für das Brandungsjahr
> 2006 gefunden#6 #6 #6 #6
> ...




Ich glaube da meldest du dich besser hier.
Da findest du auch das Formular zum anmelden.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## catmann (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

Danke Knurri für die Info|wavey: 

     Meine Frau hat mir aber leider gerade mitgeteit das mein
               :r Schwager:c an dem Tag seine eigene Niederkunft hat ( war so ca. vor 47 Jahren ) habe ich echt vergessen |kopfkrat 

              Mal schauen ob vielleicht doch noch was geht.


----------



## catmann (5. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

Sorry ich noch mal |rolleyes 

    Habe gerade was vergessen
             Gibt es es schon Termine für 2007 ??

                      |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Herbynor (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

Wass soll das Alte Zeug hier noch.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. September 2008)

*AW: Brandungsangelveranstaltungen, alle Termine für 2006*

Danke für deinen Tipp den man aber auch anders rüber bringen kann. |rolleyes


----------

